#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  FIRMWARE onu AN5506-02-B RP2604

## fernandesze

Bom dai pessoal

Onde consigo o firmware RP2604 da ONU onu AN5506-02-B

Alguém pode me ajudar?

Att, Matheus

----------


## patpcv92

Bom dia !

Se for o modelo b7g eu tenho. Porém parece que está apresentando problemas de velocidade.
Estou colocando um tópico novo referente isso.

----------

